# Find me a free space to record this show



## lvirden (Jul 29, 2003)

One thing I wish my series 2 tivo could do is more easily find a free time to record a show.

For movies, documentaries, and other non-season pass shows, one can go through manually to try to find which of the showings are in an open space. I just wish I could tell TiVO to "record this" whenever there's a free time.

Now certainly, if I want to fiddle, I can write down various pieces of info, create a wishlist , and that will, hopefully, record the right thing without recording too many other things. How about a menu item on the actual show description that would create a unique wishlist for this purpose? That would be sufficient for my needs...


----------

